# Three DVC questions: RCI view question, transfer time for DVC, annual pass discount



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 4, 2011)

My unit and view for the week I got for exchange at Villas at Grand Californian says 1BU.  1 Bedroom, U?  So what is the view classified as U?  It probably means Unassigned?  I don't care about view at all.  I am just happy to be going.  

Second question: How long does it usually take for DVC to recognize you as an owner?  I am assuming my wait time is about over.  It's been like four weeks.  

Third question:  If you get a discount already for renewing annual passes each year, does that discount also apply with the DVC $100 annual pass discount?  If not, it sure takes away some value for the DVC discount.  I am basically asking if you get double discounts.  I would bet the answer is no.


----------



## dvc_john (Oct 4, 2011)

Do you have a Sunday check-in? If so, then I would guess the 'U' means 'sUnday'. I don't think it means  view. Unless, like you suggest, it mean 'unassigned'. There are so few units at VGC that there really wouldn't be many choices for view. (I think there are only 22 1-br's.) 

Yes, there are two prices for Annual Passes at WDW with the DVC discount. One price for regular, and another for renewal. So, yes, you get two discounts.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 4, 2011)

dvc_john said:


> Do you have a Sunday check-in? If so, then I would guess the 'U' means 'sUnday'. I don't think it means  view.
> 
> Yes, there are two prices for Annual Passes at WDW with the DVC discount. One price for regular, and another for renewal. So, yes, you get two discounts.



Yes, the one I am asking about is a Sunday, August 5th date, so that makes sense (I guess).

Thanks for that info.  Double discounts is totally unexpected and welcomed.  Rick will be so happy.


----------



## tomandrobin (Oct 4, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Yes, the one I am asking about is a Sunday, August 5th date, so that makes sense (I guess).
> 
> Thanks for that info.  Double discounts is totally unexpected and welcomed.  Rick will be so happy.


 
And once you get the AP, look at getting the TiW card....if you do not have one already.


----------



## MichaelColey (Oct 4, 2011)

For VGC units, it looks like the code is:

[Unit Size][Configuration][Check In DOTW]

*Unit Size*: S=Studio, 1=1 Bedroom, 2=2 Bedroom, 3=3 Bedroom
*Configuration*: 4=Sleeps 4 (Studio), B=Dedicated Unit (1 or 2BR), L=Lockoff (2BR), G=Grand Villa (3BR)
*Check In DOTW*: F=Friday, S=Saturday, U=Sunday

Another way of looking at it is that the first two letters describe 5 types of units:

S4 = Studio
1B = 1 Bedroom
2B = 2 Bedroom Dedicated
2L = 2 Bedroom Lockout
3G = 3 Bedroom Grand Villa

There's no distinction on the view (which makes sense because there's no distinction directly through DVC either).

There are 2 Grand Villas, 23 Dedicated 2BR units and 23 Lockout 2BRunits (1BR + Studio).

Just double-checked my reservation, and it's a 2BU so we have a dedicated unit rather than a lockout -- glad for that, as the lockouts don't work as well with little kids.


----------



## presley (Oct 4, 2011)

When I bought resale, it took about 2 weeks after closing for Disney to recognize it.  If you have been waiting for 4 weeks or longer, you should get pushy.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 4, 2011)

Maybe I need to call DVC today.  I really need to get closed by the time we go with the kids and grandkids on 11/4.  They need passes, and our daughter is co-owner with Rick.  I don't even own the Disney.


----------



## logan115 (Oct 4, 2011)

Typically it takes between 5-10 days for DVC to get you into the system after you've closed.  After we closed on our last purchase our points were in the system 6 days after we closed.

If you closed 4 weeks ago, you should definitely be all set up, if not there's gotta be some issue and I'd would certainly be making some phone calls to get the issue resolved.

Once you are set up you'll have access to dvcmember.com and should see your points there.  You'll even find some very useful information on how you can exchange your DVC points for another timeshare via RCI :hysterical: 

Chris


----------



## chriskre (Oct 4, 2011)

logan115 said:


> Once you are set up you'll have access to dvcmember.com and should see your points there.  You'll even find some very useful information on how you can exchange your DVC points for another timeshare via RCI :hysterical:
> 
> Chris



And don't expect too much from Disney IT either.  
They still haven't gotten online booking up and running yet.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 4, 2011)

The DDP reservation system is such a wonderful upgrade to calling every day.  I would bet they will want to put a system in place, but that will mean layoffs.  The computer age creates less need for people.


----------



## logan115 (Oct 4, 2011)

Online booking is something that they (DVC) has said they are working on, just don't remember what the estimated timeline was for when it would be in place.

Chris


----------



## dvc_john (Oct 4, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Maybe I need to call DVC today.  I really need to get closed by the time we go with the kids and grandkids on 11/4.  They need passes, and our daughter is co-owner with Rick.  I don't even own the Disney.



You probably know all this, but just in case you don't:

The $100 DVC discount on AP's is for WDW only.
There is no other discount for other WDW tickets.
There is a modest $20 discount for DLR AP's.
There is no other discount for other DLR tickets.
There is no discount for the combined WDW/DLR AP.
To get the discount, you must have the same address as the DVC owner.

AT DLR, there is a DVC discount for almost every restaurant (both table service and counter service) in both parks, all 3 hotels, and DtD.


----------



## dvc_john (Oct 4, 2011)

logan115 said:


> Online booking is something that they (DVC) has said they are working on, just don't remember what the estimated timeline was for when it would be in place.



If I recall correctly, they said at the owner's meeting last December that it would be up by the end of this year. Doesn't look like they are going to make it, much like Marriot's online booking for their points system, which was promised to be up about a year ago, but is still not up.


----------



## puppymommo (Oct 4, 2011)

There is a really good military discount at DLR.  It was supposed to end in September but they may have extended it.  This summer DD and I got 3 day dual park passes for $99 apiece.  You have to have at least one person in the party with a military ID, it doesn't have to be the active duty or retired member.


----------



## GregT (Oct 4, 2011)

dvc_john said:


> You probably know all this, but just in case you don't:
> 
> The $100 DVC discount on AP's is for WDW only.
> There is no other discount for other WDW tickets.
> ...



All,

Please forgive my ignorance (and I could have searched threads), but how do these discounts work?

Assume that a group of 9 people (7 family members and 2 guests) went to Walt Disney World in April 2012 and wanted to do the parks (but were staying at Marriotts) how would these discounts play out?

Please advise -- I'm bringing this group to WDW in a few months -- and if being a Disney owner saves me some $$$$......hmmm.....

Best,

Greg


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 4, 2011)

We bought our DVC from Seth Nock resale and got a great deal.  If you want to own DVC, contact him.  He is a TUG member, and a simple Google search will find him.  

Owning Disney points does give you a discount on DVC annual passes of $100 off.  That's a great deal for sure.  We just bought our points and have had annual passes since 1997.  We should have purchased points a long time ago.


----------



## presley (Oct 4, 2011)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> Please forgive my ignorance (and I could have searched threads), but how do these discounts work?
> 
> ...



The DVC discounts are 10% - 15% for some restaurants and shops.  The member page doesn't say which ones.  I believe you could get a similar discount if you have an AP.

At DLR, my AP Premium discount is often higher than my DVC member discount.  You may want to look online and see what the discounts are for a WDW AP.  If you were a DVC owner, you would get a discount on the AP, but I am not sure it is worth buying a contract right away just to save $100 off of the pass.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 4, 2011)

Annual passes are not going to be good at much of anything in Disneyworld. The passes work great for Disneyland.  Every restaurant took the passes this past March, when we were in Disneyland for three days.  

The annual passes allow you to get a Tables in Wonderland card, which saves 20% at the restaurants for up to ten people.  They add the 18% server tip before they discount the 20%.  

We were sitting next to some people at Biergarten, and they were very upset with the server for charging 18% tip for beverage service only, since it's a buffet meal.  It's the rule.


----------



## dvc_john (Oct 4, 2011)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> Please forgive my ignorance (and I could have searched threads), but how do these discounts work?
> 
> ...



For the $100 DVC discount for a WDW AP, you first have to be a DVC owner. If you are staying at a DVC, but are not an owner, you can't get it. If you're an owner, you can get the discount and it doesn't matter where you are staying.
Secondly, you can only get the discount for family members with the same address as the owner. So a husband and wife who are owners, with a child at home could get the discount for those 3 people, but not friends or other relatives who may be traveling with them, but don't live at the same address.
There is no DVC discount for other park tickets/park hoppers. There are some DVC discounts at some restaurants, and sometimes Cirque du Soleil discounts, water park discounts, etc.


----------



## lawgs (Oct 4, 2011)

*if not mistaken...*



rickandcindy23 said:


> Maybe I need to call DVC today.  I really need to get closed by the time we go with the kids and grandkids on 11/4.  They need passes, and our daughter is co-owner with Rick.  I don't even own the Disney.



if not mistaken

DISNEY VACATION CLUB  ANNUAL PASSES DISCOUNT FAQ

Who can get these discounted passes?

Disney Vacation Club Members and their immediate family *living in the same household* will receive discounts on select new and renewed Walt Disney World Annual and Premium Annual Passes. Limit 8 purchases per household.

 Are all members of the DVC Member's immediate family included in the offer?

The discount is available to DVC Members to purchase Passes for themselves and their immediate family living in the same household.

Who is defined as "immediate family"?

Immediate family is defined by WDW for discount purposes as:

    * Spouse/Registered Domestic Partner
    * Parent/Step Parent
    * Mother-In-Law/Father-In-Law
    * Child/Step Child
    * Brother, Sister/Step Brother, Sister
    * Brother-In-Law/Sister-In-Law
    * Grandparent - Grandchild


Can I use my discount to buy an Annual Pass or Premium Annual Pass for someone other than myself or immediate family residing in the same household?

No. This discount is exclusively for Members to purchase for themselves or immediate family residing in the same household and may not be transferred. This benefit may be revoked in the event of abuse.

What stops me from saying someone lives with me when they don't?

All adults must present a valid driver's license or state identification card showing they reside in the same household.


this was found on http://allears.net/pl/apass.htm

when we purchase our annual passes, they ask for ID to show that we have the same address as is on file with Disney....

you might want to check with DVC  about the rules they impose


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 4, 2011)

Our daughter's address is ON the membership, so no problem.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Oct 5, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Our daughter's address is ON the membership, so no problem.



I hope you don't run into any problems with the DVC AP discount. Guest Services is not used to the Rickandcindy way of names on a title. 

We've found Guest Services over at Epcot to be very efficient with processing DVC AP's and it still takes what feels forever to get our 4. Renewal is slightly faster. 

Like I said on another thread, not holding my breath on DVC online reservations. 

I remember when they first went online for ADR's. System crashed at 5:30am when I was trying to do the 180+10 for Thanksgiving that year. Then on the phone forever to WDW-DINE.  

It was a mess at the beginning. God help us if DVC puts it up with all the usual Disney IT bugs right before the 11 month window for the 1st 2 weeks of December.


----------



## logan115 (Oct 10, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Maybe I need to call DVC today.  I really need to get closed by the time we go with the kids and grandkids on 11/4.  They need passes, and our daughter is co-owner with Rick.  I don't even own the Disney.



Just following up - are you officially in the system now ?

Chris


----------

